# Why Obama Is Purposely Collapsing The US Economy.



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I got this email today, it says Wayne Allyn Root was a classmate of Obama, he later admitted he didt know him but he did attend Columbia at the same time, Some of you are going to pass this over as Glenn Beck type of propaganda but I FIRMLY belive this is exactly what he set out to do, and if you have followed politics for the last 4 years I cant see how any anyone could deny this is what Obama was groomed to do. Glenn Beck outlined to a TEE what was going to happen and so far he has been 100% right, love him or hate him. I understand its hard to actually think a US President would willingly want to do this but IMHO he is, and I consider myself to be pretty politically savvy.
Barack Hussien Obama is no fool. He is not incompetent.

To the contrary, *he is brilliant*. He knows exactly what he's doing.

He is purposely overwhelming the U.S. economy to create systemic failure,
economic crisis and social chaos -- thereby destroying capitalism and
our country from within.

Barack Hussien Obama was my college classmate

 Columbia University , class of '83).*He is a devout Muslim do not be fooled**.*

Look at his Czars...anti-business..anti- american.
As Glenn Beck correctly predicted from day one, Barack Hussien Obama is following the plan of Cloward & Piven, two professors at Columbia University ..
They outlined a plan to socialize America by overwhelming the system with government spending and entitlement demands.

Add up the clues below. Taken individually they're alarming.

Taken as a whole, it is a brilliant, Machiavellian game plan to turn the United States into a socialist/Marxist state with a permanent majority that desperately needs government for survival ... and can be counted on to always vote for bigger government.



Why not? They have no responsibility to pay for it.



Universal health care . The health care bill had very little to do with health care. It had everything to do with unionizing millions of hospital and health care workers, as well as adding 15,000 to 20,000 new IRS agents (who will join government employee unions).



Obama doesn't care that giving free health care to 30 million Americans will add trillions to the national debt.



What he does care about is that it cements the dependence of those 30 million voters to Democrats and big government. Who but a socialist revolutionary would pass this reckless spending bill in the middle of a depression?



Cap and trade. Like health care legislation having nothing to do with health care, cap and trade has nothing to do with global warming.



It has everything to do with redistribution of income, government control of the economy and a criminal payoff to Obama's biggest contributors.

Those powerful and wealthy unions and contributors (like GE, which owns NBC, MSNBC and CNBC) can then be counted on to support everything Obama wants.



They will kick-back hundreds of millions of dollars in contributions to Obama and the Democratic Party to keep them in power.

The bonus is that all the new taxes on Americans with bigger cars, bigger homes and businesses helps Obama "spread the wealth around."



Make Puerto Rico a state. Why? Who's asking for a 51st state?
Who's asking for millions of new welfare recipients and government entitlement addicts in the middle of a depression? 



Certainly not American taxpayers. But this has been Barack Hussien Obama's plan all along.

His goal is to add two new Democrat senators, five Democrat congressman and a million loyal Democratic voters who are dependent on big government.



Legalize 12 million illegal Mexican immigrants.



Just giving these 12 million potential new citizens free health care alone could overwhelm the system and bankrupt America. 



But it adds 12 million reliable new Democrat voters who can be counted on to support big government.



Add another few trillion dollars in welfare, aid to dependent children, food stamps, free medical, education, tax credits for the poor, and eventually Social Security.



Stimulus and bailouts. Where did all that money go?



It went to Democrat contributors, organizations (ACORN), and unions -- including billions of dollars to save or create jobs of government employees across the country.



It went to save GM and Chrysler so that their employees could
keep paying union dues.



It went to AIG so that Goldman Sachs could be bailed out (after giving Obama almost $1 million in contributions).



A staggering $125 billion went to teachers (thereby protecting their union dues).

All those public employees will vote loyally Democrat to protect their bloated salaries and pensions that are bankrupting America.



The country goes broke, future generations face a bleak future, but Obama, the Democrat Party, government, and the unions grow more powerful.



The ends justify the means.



Raise taxes on small business owners, high-income earners, and job creators. Put the entire burden on only the top 20 percent of taxpayers, redistribute the income, punish success, and reward those who did nothing to deserve it (except vote for Obama).



Reagan wanted to dramatically cut taxes in order to starve the government. Barack Obama wants to dramatically raise taxes to starve his political opposition. With the acts outlined above, Barack Hussien Obama and his regime have created a vast and rapidly expanding constituency of voters dependent on big government; a vast privileged class of public employees who work for big government; and a government dedicated to destroying capitalism and installing themselves as socialist rulers by overwhelming the system.



Add it up and you've got the perfect Marxist scheme -- all devised by my Columbia University college classmate Barack Hussien Obama using the Cloward and Piven Plan ...



"Correctly attributed" says snopes!


http://www.snopes.com/politics/soapbox/overwhelm.asp


----------

